# No Sweat Lotion



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 14, 2012)

A few months ago after coming across a website called http://www.nosweatgolf.com I spoke with company owner Joe Watson who is based in Florida, USA. I told him of my problem of suffering with sweaty hands whilst playing golf and how I was using a number of gloves per round and constantly trying to dry my hands with a towel before each shot. The added downside of this being that the more my hands got sweaty the tighter I was gripping the club. Joe was adamant that No Sweat Lotion for golf would sort the problem if I did not suffer from the condition Hyperhidrosis which is the condition characterised by abnormally increased perspiration in excess of that required for regulation of body temperature. I felt his claims seemed far too good too be true and surely a spray would not stop my hands sweating for a complete round of golf, nevermind a few holes. I did think it was certainly worth trying and if it didnâ€™t work I wouldnâ€™t have lost anything.

The first time I tried it I just sprayed once on each hand and rubbed them together for about 30 seconds and instantly my hands were completely dry, a very good start.  Still a bit sceptical I went out and played a round of golf and forgot all about my sweaty hands after the round I realised not once did I have to go and grab my towel to wipe my hands down. So I had gone from a skeptic to believer in four hours. Now the bottle is always in my golf bag and is used whenever I play and I donâ€™t have to worry about sweating hands again. I have used it many times and it hasnâ€™t let me down and with around 50 uses per bottle, it proves to be value for money too.

Without doubt I would highly recommend this product to anyone suffering with sweaty hands.

You can check out the range of bottles from www.nosweatlotion.com.


----------



## brendy (Jan 14, 2012)

Jason, this is the review section, no selling unless you clear it with GM.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry Brendy, didn't think. Thanks for editing.


----------



## brendy (Jan 14, 2012)

No probs, just wouldnt want the argumentative types complaining about inconsistency with these types of things.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Fully understand, rules are for everyone. Cut and pasted from my site and didn't think.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 14, 2012)

Did sound like a pr exercise from you lol

Sounds like a handy lotion though...may keep an eye on palm sweat once I begin playing again.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2012)

I have sweaty betty hands in summer and don't like wearing gloves. I could be tempted by a couple of bottles of this stuff. Do I need to import it direct from Uncle Sam?


----------



## nickd499 (Mar 7, 2012)

Need to bump this thread, I'm interested in this product as i reckon it would help me with golf and my cricket as i wicket keep and sweaty hands although probably don't affect my performance too much it'd be nice to just forget about them! Had a look on this website but couldnt see much about postage. Do they post internationally and if so are you able to tell me how much it cost and how long delivery took?
Thanks


----------

